# HP Ipaq 512 - Poor service by HP



## mvsaka (Apr 16, 2008)

Never ever buy Hp Ipaq. Hp doesnot provide proper service. They will replace the unit during warranty (Hardly any thing goes wrong during first 1 year). After warranty or in warranty void condition they will replace it and charge you a whopping Rs.10,707 (with 3 month warranty) where as it is available in market at Rs.8,900 (with 1 year warranty) as of today 16-04-2008. 

I have attached the quotes by HP and a phone dealer.

As a policy HP donot perform repairs at board or chip level. So repairs will be very expensive. Spares are not made available by HP. First HP will drive you away for service. If you fight for service it be very expensive.

HP toll free help line IVRS doenot have menu choice for Ipaq complaints.   The resolution is bad 172x220. The build quality is very poor. Made in China !!!

HP victimizes Ipaq users.


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 17, 2008)

tht doesnt give u right to crap someones sale..... 

naughty you....


----------

